# New to me Case 530 loader tractor with arched eagle hitch arms.



## nastcat (Sep 11, 2020)

I very recently purchased a Case 530 (that is what I was told it is) from a dealer. It looks to be someone's restoration project that was about 90% complete. The seat isn't on right and the dash is incomplete and nothing seems to be hooked up, including the hand throttle and the direct drive lever. I didn't figure out that it was a case-o-matic until I started to load it. What I am wondering right now is are these eagle hitch arms supposed to be arched or are they supposed to be straight. Has anyone ever cut these apart and installed new tubes on them.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Many years ago I owned a Case 830. It also had the Eagle hitches on it and I can guarantee those arms are bent not arched. The main problem I had with the Eagle was the arms were fixed and would not "float" side to side. I finally put my mind to changing that. I found an old tractor sitting out in a field that was unrepairable that had the newer type arms. After speaking with the farmer about acquiring them we came to an agreement and I swapped something he needed. I installed them on my tractor with a few mods and it worked for me for years.
From your description, I hope he didn't overcharge you for that basket of parts.


----------



## nastcat (Sep 11, 2020)

[QUOTE="From your description, I hope he didn't overcharge you for that basket of parts.[/QUOTE]
bbirder, I was pretty sure that the arms were bent. Why were the fixed arms a problem for you? The parts came with the tractor, and the tractor sure seems to run nice. Although the steering seems a little sluggish. It is not a true power steering but a power steering assist.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that the tractor runs well and is in better shape than I thought. The reason for swing arms is when I rebuilt them I put new ends and got rid of the eagle hitches. Allows you to connect to different width tools, which I couldn't do with the fixed arms. If I recall correctly I fabricated the new arms out of sched 80 pipe. I left the old horizontal hinge attached to tractor and cut the old arms off. I then welded a homemade hinge with approx a 1" pin in the vertical and welded the new arms to the hinge. Worked well for me. Make sure you get a good weld on everything.


----------



## nastcat (Sep 11, 2020)

bbirder said:


> If I recall correctly I fabricated the new arms out of sched 80 pipe.


I had heard that the draw back for the eagle hitch was connecting to different implements, but all I plan on using is a brush hog and a back blade as long as I make the horizontal pins the right width I should be good. Did the 80 schedule pipe look to be the right wall thickness as the original eagle hitch?


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Schd 80 is about 3/8 " wall thickness, pretty stout.
Schd 100 is about 1/2 " wall, really stout but heavy, FWIW.....


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

nastcat said:


> I had heard that the draw back for the eagle hitch was connecting to different implements, but all I plan on using is a brush hog and a back blade as long as I make the horizontal pins the right width I should be good. Did the 80 schedule pipe look to be the right wall thickness as the original eagle hitch?











Width of horizontal pins controlled by mounting bracket on axle housing. Can you cut the ends off of the bent arms and just replace tube. Check the angle they come off of the mounting bracket to duplicate. I heated and hammered and used large vise to squeeze the ends of the tunes to fit the two ends before welding. If all you plan on using it far is a bush hog and blade, you should have no problems with sched 80. I wonder what they were trying to bend those old arms so bad.
One other tip. Just put a couple of tack welds to both ends and dry fit it before welding up.


----------



## nastcat (Sep 11, 2020)

[QUOTE=" wonder what they were trying to bend those old arms so bad.[/QUOTE]
Must have been a lot of abuse to make those arms look like that. I have access to a decent 100 ton Press. I think I can make the tubes easy enough. Dry fitting should be a must. the way the are bent makes me wonder if someone already rebuilt them with a lighter weight pipe. Looks to be made out of 2 inch pipe or something pretty close.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm almost sure I used 2" s80 but it has been many years ago. I'm sure that would work if you use the tractor properly. Sounds like you have what it takes to fab it. Take some pics and keep us posted.


----------



## nastcat (Sep 11, 2020)

bbirder said:


> Take some pics and keep us posted.


I will take pics and if it comes out good you guys will get to see them. If I screw the pooch, and it looks like a third graders art project, you will never know because the pics will mysteriously disappear.


----------



## nastcat (Sep 11, 2020)

I bought a set of arms off eBay that are not right. The description wasn't the greatest and the pictures looked like they might work are could be made to work. They are a little shorter than my arms and with the amount of work it would take to make them work I might as well rebuild mine. Pretty sure mine have already been rebuilt once. They are substantially lighter than the ones I bought and they are smaller. The eBay arms are just under 30 inches over all length, by about a 1/4 inch. Anyone have any idea what they belong on?


----------

